# who would you like to be photographed by?



## mmaria (Mar 16, 2015)

We usually stand behind the camera and lots of photographers are not so pleased to be in front of it. At least, I'm not.

Is there a photographer or photographers who you would like to be photographed by?someone whose work you really like/admire so it wouldn't  be a trouble for you to relax in front of his/her camera?

I personaly don't have a single photograph that I could say:"It's nice.It's professional" and in my area there is no one I would like to photograph me... But I do have some photographers that I would be pleased if they could take a few portraits of me.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2015)

no one.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 16, 2015)

There's a reason I chose to work on this side of the camera!


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 16, 2015)

Zack Arias, Joe McNally and Michael Freeman immediately jump to mind


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 16, 2015)

The Paparazzi - would enjoy showing them the middle digit or perhaps the dark side of the moon.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't like my picture taken,I am Camera shy. I can hide behind the viewfinder and feel safe there and thats my comfort zone.There is a lot of peoples work I admire here and outside of TPF,but I will never feel comfortable in front of the glass.Maybe after a dozen drinks hard stuff but the photographer would have to do vertical floor shots..Hammered time.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd like to be photographed by a nekkid, drunken,high Rihanna...in a hotel suite...


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 16, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I'd like to be photographed by a nekkid, drunken,high Rihanna...in a hotel suite...


 
I seriously thought of that for my answer.  I thought better of it because she does not have a twin sister.


----------



## FanBoy (Mar 16, 2015)

My mother-in-law. That way she could have a picture of me and I wouldn't have to see her in person ever again.


----------



## runnah (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd only want to be photographed doing something cool, like car racing or skiing.

I see myself everyday so I don't need a photo of that.


----------



## limr (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't really know the names of famous portrait photographers because portraiture generally doesn't interest me. And like most of us here, I'd rather be behind the camera than in front of it. I feel so awkward and self-conscious. I don't like to smile because of my teeth and if I don't smile, I look goofy. But if I HAD to have my picture taken, and I get to choose from our TPF crowd, I'd sit for Dan O. or Paige W.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> I don't like my picture taken,I am Camera shy. I can hide behind the viewfinder and feel safe there and thats my comfort zone.There is a lot of peoples work I admire here and outside of TPF,but I will never feel comfortable in front of the glass.Maybe after a dozen drinks hard stuff but the photographer would have to do vertical floor shots..Hammered time.


same here. Ever since college. We were practicing for a play and for a joke i decided to act out a impromptu version of the Madonna masturbation scene music and all, while wearing a dress. (I am a guy) I had no idea someone had video taped me. I guess i got rave reviews though.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd like to be photographed by...

...someone who still has the lens cap on their camera.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 16, 2015)

If I absolutely HAD to get someone to take pictures of me, and I wanted to have any hope of them being something I would actually show other people:

I'd want either John (tirediron) or Jason (Pixmedic).


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2015)

sm4him said:


> If I absolutely HAD to get someone to take pictures of me, and I wanted to have any hope of them being something I would actually show other people:
> 
> I'd want either John (tirediron) or Jason (Pixmedic).


if you pick buckster he could make you look hawt and 25 again.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 16, 2015)

bribrius said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > If I absolutely HAD to get someone to take pictures of me, and I wanted to have any hope of them being something I would actually show other people:
> ...



I didn't even look hawt and 25 when I *was* 25!!


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 16, 2015)

I had to think about this for a while! So many good options, but If I could only pick one, it would be Forkie!


----------



## qleak (Mar 16, 2015)

Like many have suggested before, I'm also not terrifically comfortable in front of the camera.

One of my friends is a mostly retired pro. Him and his wife did a photoshoot with me for a online dating cite. He consulted me on wardrobe and made the obligatory lens cap joke.

Oh yeah he had a great joke for the wardrobe consult! He said "What are you planning on wearing? I don't do male nudes!"

The jokes, humor and generally excellent social skills of him and his wife made a huge difference. I've seen some of his portfolio from back in the day and he'd worked with a wide variety of clients.

My experience with him has made me believe that especially for subjects who are camera shy, the most important skills are socialization and communication. Sure I could choose a famous photographer who only shoots talent, but I think both of us would come away frustrated. I'll take a seasoned studio photographer with a great personality any day.

If you're wondering, I met someone on the dating cite and we're still together and my friend refused to let me pay him


----------



## snowbear (Mar 16, 2015)

I really dislike being photographed, so I'll go with the Medical Examiner, when I can't do anything about it.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 16, 2015)

No one. I'm not good in front of the camera either which is why I like to hide behind the camera. Having ptosis doesn't help either...ugh.

I'm glad I'm not the only photographer that doesn't like to be photographed. We may be good behind the camera..not so much in front of it. But hey, it does give you a great excuse. Haha. 

But when I do need a updated picture of myself, I'll do it myself..thats why cameras have wireless remotes!


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't feel comfortable being photographed either. If I needed one for a good reason Steve McCurry has the ability to find what is behind the eyes of his subjects and photograph it. Couldn't afford it but WTF?


----------



## Buckster (Mar 16, 2015)

Joe McNally for me.  I really like what he brings to portraiture in order to tell the story of his subject.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 16, 2015)

Zack Arias

Richard Avedon (if we're talking about any photographer living or dead)

Annie Leibovitz (in her more relaxed, authentic style, not all that Disney CGI crap)


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 16, 2015)

If I'm going to be in front of a camera, it would be Bejamin Von Wong.  The guy has enough creativity and Photoshop skills to make me look good.  hahaha


----------



## KmH (Mar 16, 2015)

I wanted to be photographed by Yousuf Karsh.
I didn't manage to get that done.

I also wanted to be, and was, photographed by Herb Weil back in the mid '80s.
When I lived in Coronado, Herb was recommended to me by my neighbor, Doug Baldof.
Doug was a woman. She acted in several TV commercials. She had had her actress portfolio shots done by Herb based on someone else's recommendation.
Herb was in LA and Herb shot a lot of aspiring actors/actresses (John Travolta, Sissy Spacek, Mark Hamill, Linda Carter - to name a few).
I wasn't an aspiring actor, but Doug convinced me it wouldn't hurt to test the waters.

I drove up to LA, right to his house.
We hopped in his car after I transferred my climbing (rock and ice) gear, frisbee, golf clubs, and skateboard I had brought to use as props and hit locations he used in and around Hollywood for about 3 hours.
I learned a boatload about on-location portrait shooting by being the subject, and got a few print media modeling gigs through the same San Diego agency Doug was with.

FWIW - Herb cost me $150 (about $400 in today's $$$s) plus prints.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm not big on being in FRONT of the camera, but if I had to be, I'd want it to be binga63 (Chris).


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 16, 2015)

... Jesus.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd say Cris Crossley as well.  I'm perfectly boring in my normal guise, and I'm sure Chris would do some magic in rendering me into something I could never be (but could imagine!).  Sometimes the "true" portrait ignores the surface, and I think Chris could pull it off.


----------



## snehasmile (Mar 17, 2015)

Not one.. i am too camera shy and tend to pose weirdly for cameras ... lol .. i am only good behind the camera


----------



## Forkie (Mar 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I had to think about this for a while! So many good options, but If I could only pick one, it would be Forkie!





@JustJazzie ?!

I don't believe for a second that if you had to pick one photographer to make a portrait of you that you would choose me over all others, but you are super sweet for saying so!

Maybe one day if I get to come to the States we'll do just that!  


Well, in answer to the question, I love being in front of the camera as much as behind it, so I'd want Aaron Nace to shoot me and 'Shop me into something awesome!


----------



## mmaria (Mar 17, 2015)

limr said:


> I don't really know the names of famous portrait photographers because portraiture generally doesn't interest me. And like most of us here, I'd rather be behind the camera than in front of it. I feel so awkward and self-conscious. I don't like to smile because of my teeth and if I don't smile, I look goofy. But if I HAD to have my picture taken, and I get to choose from our TPF crowd, I'd sit for Dan O. or Paige W.


you're far better in front of the camera than you think you are... just saying


----------



## mmaria (Mar 17, 2015)

sm4him said:


> If I absolutely HAD to get someone to take pictures of me, and I wanted to have any hope of them being something I would actually show other people:
> 
> I'd want either John (tirediron) or Jason (Pixmedic).





sm4him said:


> I didn't even look hawt and 25 when I *was* 25!!


oh c'mon Ma!

I would like to photograph you


----------



## mmaria (Mar 17, 2015)

qleak said:


> ....
> The jokes, humor and generally excellent social skills of him and his wife made a huge difference....My experience with him has made me believe that especially for subjects who are camera shy, the most important skills are socialization and communication. Sure I could choose a famous photographer who only shoots talent, but I think both of us would come away frustrated. I'll take a seasoned studio photographer with a great personality any day.


ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 17, 2015)

I think being the subject in a very extensive photo shoot is ***ABSOLUTELY*** something anybody who wants to do portraits should do. I think it lends a lot to your knowledge of how to relate, direct, pose, etc to see things from the other side. Get a very seasoned professional and really focus on how they're controlling the shoot and interacting with you (and ignore the camera settings and lighting for a dang minute).

One of the things that really pushed my studio portraiture forward was when we'd all be working in the studio on a slow day and mess around and photograph each other. I learned much more being the "model" than I did being behind the camera for those sessions.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2015)

I'd like to see what Peter Hurley could do with my mug. Others that would be cool to have a session with might be Sue Bryce, Tamara Lackey, or Zac Arias.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 17, 2015)

runnah said:


> I'd only want to be photographed doing something cool, like car racing or skiing.


 looking good runnah


----------



## mmaria (Mar 17, 2015)

Forkie said:


> Well, in answer to the question, I love being in front of the camera as much as behind it, so I'd want Aaron Nace to shoot me and 'Shop me into something awesome!


how about this for you


----------



## Forkie (Mar 17, 2015)

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in answer to the question, I love being in front of the camera as much as behind it, so I'd want Aaron Nace to shoot me and 'Shop me into something awesome!
> ...



Yeah, that 's not generally considered my best side...


----------



## gsgary (Mar 17, 2015)

Me it would be David Bailey, Duffy or Don McCullin


----------



## Dagwood56 (Mar 17, 2015)

I hate being photographed and will do anything I can to avoid it. So I agree with whoever here said, the medical examiner.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Mar 17, 2015)

Chris Crossley all the way! I'd even pay him if I could afford what he charges..


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm quite sad to hear how many of you don't like to be in front of the camera. It's an issue very dear to my heart. I do hope that you all jump in front of the lens at least once every year or so. It's one of the best gifts I think you can give your kids/future generations! Even if you only tuck the shots away for later, and even if they aren't as "amazing" as you'd like them to be, they become more and more treasured with time.



Forkie said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I had to think about this for a while! So many good options, but If I could only pick one, it would be Forkie!
> ...


In all transparency, I thought we were picking TPFers. ;-) but, even if we open it up, your still pretty darn high on the list!

If we are picking someone outside of TPF, I might choose Damien Lovegroove. He seems to usually shoot models though, so I'm not sure what he'd do with me! I love his style though.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I'm quite sad to hear how many of you don't like to be in front of the camera. It's an issue very dear to my heart. I do hope that you all jump in front of the lens at least once every year or so.


I don't like to be in front of the camera but I decided to take a selfie o two from time to time.. phone, camera, doesn't matter, just trying to become comfortable.
... and it helps


----------



## Raj_55555 (Mar 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I'm quite sad to hear how many of you don't like to be in front of the camera.


Not me, I love to be in front of the camera as well as behind the viewfinder! 
I'll go upload one on the selfies thread!


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

mmaria said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite sad to hear how many of you don't like to be in front of the camera. It's an issue very dear to my heart. I do hope that you all jump in front of the lens at least once every year or so.
> ...


 glad to hear that Maria! just practice in front of the mirror. lol!

I'm realizing that we don't have any recent pictures of my hubby by himself. Once my computer is back up, I think it's time to force him into the hot spot, and get a nice portrait update!


Raj_55555 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite sad to hear how many of you don't like to be in front of the camera.
> ...


And the camera seems to love you Raj! I'll check out the selfie thread in a bit!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Mar 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> And the camera seems to love you Raj! I'll check out the selfie thread in a bit!


Post one of yours!


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I'm quite sad to hear how many of you don't like to be in front of the camera. It's an issue very dear to my heart. I do hope that you all jump in front of the lens at least once every year or so. It's one of the best gifts I think you can give your kids/future generations! Even if you only tuck the shots away for later, and even if they aren't as "amazing" as you'd like them to be, they become more and more treasured with time.




Yeah, it's especially puzzling to me if you are a portrait photographer.  We say "these memories are invaluable" to our clients and "this is for your loved ones, it's a great gift for your loved ones." And then turn around and let our insecurities undermine that in our own personal lives.  Hopefully we've all had a client who, due to our skill at interpersonal relationships we got to open up, and really end up enjoying the session.  Why not give that gift to yourselves and your loved ones?  Especially considering how much you can learn from the process by seeing it from the other side.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > And the camera seems to love you Raj! I'll check out the selfie thread in a bit!
> ...


Lol! Maybe I will have time to take a good selfie soon. Nothing worth posting at the moment. ;-)


----------



## limr (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, I for one am not a portrait photographer and do not foresee ever becoming one. And I have no children to consider. My parents weren't particularly comfortable in front of a camera, either, but we have snapshots of them at family dinners and birthdays. I've never felt deprived because we never had a formal portrait done. Quite frankly, even if we did have formal portraits, they would most likely be gathering dust somewhere. The pictures I remember the most are the snapshots. That's where the memories are, not in a studio. 

So even if I did have kids, I wouldn't sit for a formal portrait. It doesn't matter to me. I don't like being in front of a camera, but if someone is taking snapshots and we're having fun, I don't care if my picture is taken or not. My kids would have those.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 17, 2015)

anyone that could make me look mildly appealing; a very tough job--if not impossible.


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 17, 2015)

limr said:


> Well, I for one am not a portrait photographer and do not foresee ever becoming one. And I have no children to consider. My parents weren't particularly comfortable in front of a camera, either, but we have snapshots of them at family dinners and birthdays. I've never felt deprived because we never had a formal portrait done. Quite frankly, even if we did have formal portraits, they would most likely be gathering dust somewhere. The pictures I remember the most are the snapshots. That's where the memories are, not in a studio.
> 
> So even if I did have kids, I wouldn't sit for a formal portrait. It doesn't matter to me. I don't like being in front of a camera, but if someone is taking snapshots and we're having fun, I don't care if my picture is taken or not. My kids would have those.


One of the coolest experiences I've ever had was finding some formal portraits my grandfather, who I never got to meet, had done.  It was crazy to see portraits of me, my dad and my grandfather in progression.  But again, that's just my personal experience.  If you disdain portrait photography in general from both sides of the lens, I can absolutely understand.


----------



## limr (Mar 17, 2015)

I didn't say I "disdain" portraiture. I said it doesn't interest me, that it has no relevance to my circumstances or my preferences. If other people gain positive things from it, that's great. But I certainly don't feel like I'm missing out because I don't have formal portraits of myself or my family. That's different from "disdain."


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I for one am not a portrait photographer and do not foresee ever becoming one. And I have no children to consider. My parents weren't particularly comfortable in front of a camera, either, but we have snapshots of them at family dinners and birthdays. I've never felt deprived because we never had a formal portrait done. Quite frankly, even if we did have formal portraits, they would most likely be gathering dust somewhere. The pictures I remember the most are the snapshots. That's where the memories are, not in a studio.
> ...


My cousin recently showed me a formal portrait of my grandmother, who I *thought* I knew fairly well. She was holding a gituar. I had NO idea she ever played! And my was she gorgeous! It was an awesome "find."


----------



## Forkie (Mar 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I'm quite sad to hear how many of you don't like to be in front of the camera. It's an issue very dear to my heart. I do hope that you all jump in front of the lens at least once every year or so. It's one of the best gifts I think you can give your kids/future generations! Even if you only tuck the shots away for later, and even if they aren't as "amazing" as you'd like them to be, they become more and more treasured with time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should have kept quiet.  Flattery works on me!


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

Forkie said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite sad to hear how many of you don't like to be in front of the camera. It's an issue very dear to my heart. I do hope that you all jump in front of the lens at least once every year or so. It's one of the best gifts I think you can give your kids/future generations! Even if you only tuck the shots away for later, and even if they aren't as "amazing" as you'd like them to be, they become more and more treasured with time.
> ...


Aw. Now I've gone and ruined my chances of you coming to the US for a session. :,-( I keep telling myself not to post before coffee but I never listen.

If you started shooting black and white boudoir photos, I am pretty confident you would regain your position as top choice. ;-)


----------



## pgriz (Mar 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> If you started shooting black and white boudoir photos, I am pretty confident you would regain your position as top choice. ;-)



Ooooh - now that's an invitation if I ever heard one.  Forkie, don't just stand there! (virtually nudges Forkie in the back...)


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2015)

wow, Forkie, unless you are like @Trever1t, it's not everyday that a women wants you to travel to her for her to take her clothes off and let you photograph her.

Expedia.com


----------



## pashabelman (Mar 17, 2015)

I would say - NORMAN JEAN ROY


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

pgriz said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > If you started shooting black and white boudoir photos, I am pretty confident you would regain your position as top choice. ;-)
> ...





ronlane said:


> wow, Forkie, unless you are like @Trever1t, it's not everyday that a women wants you to travel to her for her to take her clothes off and let you photograph her.
> 
> Expedia.com



Woah there guys. Calm down. It was just a hypothetical invitation for professional portrait session only. we ARE speaking professionally here, right? ???

It just happens to be the style that Mr. Lovegroove shoots in, and if I was going to have someone other than myself do a portrait- it may as well be something I've not been fully successful with myself. 

Now, Cheers to hoping Forkie isn't a creepy stalkers. *sigh*


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2015)

Absolutely 100% hypothetical professional session, of course. I mean it's a trip across the pond to shoot a new genre just because someone thinks he would be good at it. Heck why not give it a go.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Absolutely 100% hypothetical professional session, of course. I mean it's a trip across the pond to shoot a new genre just because someone thinks he would be good at it. Heck why not give it a go.


Perfect. As long as we're all on the same page here. A girl can never be too careful. ;-)


----------



## pgriz (Mar 17, 2015)

Nor can the putative photographer, given that your husband is in the armed forces...  I'm sure it'll be "all hands on deck" kinda situation.  Besides, if Forkie has creepy tendencies, we'd have seem evidence of that in his photography.  And unless I'm blind and totally stupid (which is several levels above just plain stupid), I don't perceive Forkie to be that type.  Then again, on the internet one can be almost anything...


----------



## limr (Mar 17, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Nor can the putative photographer, given that your husband is in the armed forces...  I'm sure it'll be "all hands on deck" kinda situation.  Besides, if Forkie has creepy tendencies, we'd have seem evidence of that in his photography.  And unless I'm blind and totally stupid (which is several levels above just plain stupid), I don't perceive Forkie to be that type.  *Then again, on the internet one can be almost anything...*



So who wants to take the bet that Forkie is actually a 13-year-old Girl Scout from Des Moines?


----------



## pgriz (Mar 17, 2015)

If she is, she's awfully talented.  Really, really good.  And writes 'way above her age level.  So probably not.  But I can't be 100%, categorically and absolutely sure.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2015)

@Forkie - they figured it out.


----------



## limr (Mar 17, 2015)

pgriz said:


> If she is, she's awfully talented.  Really, really good.  And writes 'way above her age level.  So probably not.  But I can't be 100%, categorically and absolutely sure.



I wrote way above my age level at 13, so it's plausible. Though she has to be really good to make sure she throws in all that British stuff, like the extraneous "u" or "bloody". I bet her 'selfies' are her older brother.


----------



## qleak (Mar 17, 2015)

In all likelyhood a 13 year old girl with that sort of writing level is probably from west des moines, slightly higher income bracket there


----------



## pgriz (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, but money doesn't always result in capability.  One of my daughters tutors kids of ridiculously-rich parents to get into their chosen university, and whatever smarts the parents had don't always pass on to the kids.  In fact, she's looking at alternate employment just because she's getting her fill of entitled, self-important and yet abysmally-ignorant "kids".


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Nor can the putative photographer, given that your husband is in the armed forces...  I'm sure it'll be "all hands on deck" kinda situation.  Besides, if Forkie has creepy tendencies, we'd have seem evidence of that in his photography.  And unless I'm blind and totally stupid (which is several levels above just plain stupid), I don't perceive Forkie to be that type.  Then again, on the internet one can be almost anything...


He served nearly 10 years before he was med-boarded, so I'm lucky he is home more now. But yes, between him and Hecate, it's best for strangers to make an appointment. ;-)

As for Forkie being a stalker, it was a just joke.he seems quite normal or I wouldn't have picked him In the first place. Why do you think Runnah didn't make the list? ;-)


----------



## Forkie (Mar 17, 2015)

I thought my ears were burning on the way home from work!

Glad to see the conclusion was that I'm not a 13-year old girl, a creepy stalker or a sex pest! 

I'm probably none of those things.  Probably.


----------



## limr (Mar 17, 2015)

Forkie said:


> I thought my ears were burning on the way home from work!
> 
> Glad to see the conclusion was that I'm not a 13-year old girl, a creepy stalker or a sex pest!
> 
> I'm probably none of those things.  Probably.



Well, Jazzie came to that conclusion. That doesn't mean the rest of us aren't still thinking about it 

Soooooo, what ARE your favorite Girl Scout cookies, anyway?


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

limr said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > I thought my ears were burning on the way home from work!
> ...


I'm never fully decided until I meet someone. Even then,  usualy I like to give people the benifit of the doubt. My husband? He hates almost everyone, so I leave conclusions up to the dog. She's actually a pretty good judge of character. ;-) so @Forkie think you can pass the canine exam?


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 17, 2015)

Okay okay,  a dog sniffing around THAT region is not a good indicator.  And not fair.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Okay okay,  a dog sniffing around THAT region is not a good indicator.  And not fair.



Was thinking a very similar thing there JacaRanda. Suggestion, use plenty of soap.....


----------



## Forkie (Mar 17, 2015)

Cats and dogs love me.  I'm basically Dr. Dolittle.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2015)

Forkie said:


> Cats and dogs love me.  I'm basically Dr. Dolittle.



He's in like Flynn......


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

Forkie said:


> Cats and dogs love me.  I'm basically Dr. Dolittle.



You can never trust a cat.
Cats Are Responsible For Killing Billions Of Animals In The US Warn Scientists
Now the red flags are back up. :-(


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 17, 2015)

If I had to be photographed - not a pleasant task for anyone - I would choose Chris (Binga63).
Hos work is always heartfelt and reveals the inner person - and that is my best chance for looking good.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > Cats and dogs love me.  I'm basically Dr. Dolittle.
> ...



Yeah, but:


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

Forkie said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Forkie said:
> ...


You've almost convinced me with this. I tried to convince Dh that the cat was cute and he still says the cat looks like target practice. *shrug*


----------



## ronlane (Mar 17, 2015)

Military man AND knows what cats are good for. I think him and I would get along just fine.


----------



## ruifo (Mar 17, 2015)

mmaria said:


> We usually stand behind the camera and lots of photographers are not so pleased to be in front of it. At least, I'm not.
> 
> Is there a photographer or photographers who you would like to be photographed by?someone whose work you really like/admire so it wouldn't  be a trouble for you to relax in front of his/her camera?
> 
> I personaly don't have a single photograph that I could say:"It's nice.It's professional" and in my area there is no one I would like to photograph me... But I do have some photographers that I would be pleased if they could take a few portraits of me.




I'm not pleased to be in front of the camera either (not at all).
So I'd choose *Sebastião Salgado* (yes, I know... I'm day dreaming...), given my admiration and respect to his work. It would be an honor to learn from him.


----------



## weepete (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm not fussed. I grew up around cameras so I'm comfortable enough in front of them. Still can't really "pose" though.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Military man AND knows what cats are good for. I think him and I would get along just fine.


As long as you add drinking beer to that list, then you're golden. Lol.


----------



## Fred Berg (Mar 18, 2015)

I was photographed for a local magazine recently. Having to pose and do as I was asked by the photographer and their assistant was a lot of fun; and the journalist who had organized the photo shoot gave me a double-page spread with the photo covering the complete left page and the accompanying interview taking up the majority of the right page. Now I'm waiting to be discovered by Vogue, Esquire or GQ.

Ah, fame...


----------



## ronlane (Mar 18, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Military man AND knows what cats are good for. I think him and I would get along just fine.
> ...



Then we are all good. I am glad to sit and drink a beer with any of our service men and women.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 18, 2015)

It really doesn't matter who I have my picture taken by, only that it doesn't involve a number and finger printing.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 18, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> glad to hear that Maria! just practice in front of the mirror. lol!



never in the front of the mirror!
I don't like mirrors


----------



## mmaria (Mar 18, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> Yeah, it's especially puzzling to me if you are a portrait photographer.  We say "these memories are invaluable" to our clients and "this is for your loved ones, it's a great gift for your loved ones." And then turn around and let our insecurities undermine that in our own personal lives.  Hopefully we've all had a client who, due to our skill at interpersonal relationships we got to open up, and really end up enjoying the session.  Why not give that gift to yourselves and your loved ones?  Especially considering how much you can learn from the process by seeing it from the other side.


I thought that it isn't fair to ask people to relax in front of the camera while I can't do the same.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 18, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> ..... If you disdain portrait photography in general from both sides of the lens, I can absolutely understand.





limr said:


> I didn't say I "disdain" portraiture. I said it doesn't interest me, that it has no relevance to my circumstances or my preferences. If other people gain positive things from it, that's great. But I certainly don't feel like I'm missing out because I don't have formal portraits of myself or my family. That's different from "disdain."



me no likey formal portraiture from either side of the lens

and when I hear "portrait" I don't think "formal" at all


----------



## mmaria (Mar 18, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> If I had to be photographed - not a pleasant task for anyone - I would choose Chris (Binga63).
> His work is always heartfelt and reveals the inner person - and that is my best chance for looking good.


Exactly!

You put in words exactly what I was thinking but wasn't capable to say


----------



## mmaria (Mar 18, 2015)

Forkie said:


> I'm  a 13-year old girl, a creepy stalker and a sex pest!



OMG!!!

say WHAT!!!!???


----------



## Forkie (Mar 18, 2015)

mmaria said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm  a 13-year old girl, a creepy stalker and a sex pest!
> ...




Fancy a drink some time, Marija?!


----------



## gsgary (Mar 18, 2015)

Here's another i would be photographed by Denis Thorpe (one of my favourite photographers) first 2 shots on first and second row are my favourites especially Helen Mirren
denis thorpe photography - Google Search


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm as comfortable in front of a camera as I am behind it.  Some photographers hide behind their cameras, there were times when i've felt that way, but only in certain situations in the past.  Being able to make eye contact with a client is what relaxes people and makes them comfortable before the images are even shot.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 19, 2015)

Forkie said:


> Fancy a drink some time, Marija?!



I thought you would never ask!!!


----------



## binga63 (Mar 21, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> Chris Crossley all the way! I'd even pay him if I could afford what he charges..


Raj if you or any one else were within reach I'd love to take your portrait.....charge ??/ ....it would be free


----------



## binga63 (Mar 21, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> If I had to be photographed - not a pleasant task for anyone - I would choose Chris (Binga63).
> Hos work is always heartfelt and reveals the inner person - and that is my best chance for looking good.


If ever I had the chance Lew ....I'd be there


----------



## binga63 (Mar 22, 2015)

mmaria said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > If I had to be photographed - not a pleasant task for anyone - I would choose Chris (Binga63).
> ...



If I could get there I would love to take your picture...


----------



## fotomonkey (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd love to have Kate Upton photograph me.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 23, 2015)

Lara Jade or Michael Thompson. Michael took a portrait of me as a test shot during a Tiffanys campaign shoot while I was his intern, but considering it was just a test shot it wasn't kept.  But at least I can say I was photographed by Michael Thompson once.


----------



## photoslater (Mar 23, 2015)

Dziga Vertov....well, filmed at least


----------



## unpopular (Mar 23, 2015)

ANNE FRIGGIN GEDDES


----------



## Forkie (Mar 23, 2015)

fotomonkey said:


> I'd love to have Kate Upton photograph me.



Isn't she usually on the wrong side of the camera?  Or is there another Kate Upton I'm not familiar with?!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Mar 24, 2015)

binga63 said:


> Raj if you or any one else were within reach I'd love to take your portrait.....charge ??/ ....it would be free


Okay, that's it! I'm on my way to avail the offer.. 
Thanks a lot Chris, means a lot!


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 24, 2015)

Forkie said:


> Isn't she usually on the wrong side of the camera?  Or is there another Kate Upton I'm not familiar with?!


 I think he just wants to meet her, no matter in what circumstances.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 24, 2015)

Forkie said:


> fotomonkey said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to have Kate Upton photograph me.
> ...


In my experience, models who turn into photographers tend to have an insight into how to compose and light a photograph excellently. Even though she's a model, I think it would be safe to say that she would take some great photos as well.


----------



## runnah (Mar 24, 2015)

I change my vote to Dan, but no mesh shirts as it would look like some poor fishermen caught a hideous sea creature.


----------



## fotomonkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't she usually on the wrong side of the camera?  Or is there another Kate Upton I'm not familiar with?!
> ...


Something like that. 

Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk


----------



## Mack Joan (Mar 26, 2015)

Its good .


----------

